# Dendrobates tinctorius 'New River'



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have been raising up a group of 5 Dendrobates tinctorius 'New River'
I feel fortunate enough to have gotten them from Lisa Chesney who has a nice pair of Vanishing Jewels line adults.

They are around 6-7 months old now I believe and are getting quite big. Since Im now starting to see a more permanent pattern and coloration on them I figured it was time to start snapping off some pix 

So here we go!

Probable Male 1









Probable Male 2










Probable Female 1 ( I might mention this is my favorite of the entire group! The photos do not do her justice!)

















Probable Female 2









Probable Female 3









Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Great Pics! Beautiful coloration on them, any calling from the probable males yet?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No calling that Ive witnessed. I believe at least a good 4-5 months before there is calling from the males. And since I have them separated by sex, I doubt Ill notice any calling until they are permanently paired up.


You wouldnt believe how hard it is to photograph these frogs! The blue is nearly impossible to capture on camera!



Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, awesome looking frogs Todd. Definitely on my list.


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

nice looking frogs. new rivers are on my want list.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

simply beautiful. That's like an electric blue.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I wanted to share a pic or 2 with you guys.

































And also some info I found on Iridophores (the crystaline structures that make up their blue coloration)
These Iridophores are what makes that metallic look and why it is so hard to capture accurately on camera
Chromatophore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Todd


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are some stunning frogs, Todd! Definately on my wish list!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I got this shot today and couldnt resist sharing it with you all! Im amazed at how much she stands out against the Magnolia leaves. The camera was just at the perfect angle and I manage to get a fair shot of the blue. Its not quite perfect but its closer than I usually get.
Im starting to wonder if the black isnt made up of iridophores as well?










Enjoy


Todd


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

That's a great pic of a good looking girl. The coloring is quite amazing. Awesome job.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

These frogs are beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx. I should mention that particular shot is of 1 of my 3 probable females. She is around 8-9 months old and is nearly the length of 2 quarters. so right around 1.75 inches!

I will be setting 1 of the 3 18 inch ZooMed cubes by the end of this month for her. 
Im not sure when the other 2 cubes will get set up but hopefully by December LOL.
Todd


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice... one of the more underappreciated Tinc morphs, always happy to see more of these


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Agreed, I am still growing mine out in a large tub and often I cant keep myself from opening the tub up to watch them. They are such active beautiful frogs. And I really dont understand why their popularity declined so much in the past few years.


Todd


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Agreed, I am still growing mine out in a large tub and often I cant keep myself from opening the tub up to watch them. They are such active beautiful frogs. And I really dont understand why their popularity declined so much in the past few years.
> 
> 
> Todd


Their similarity to azureus is one of the major factors.. with azureus so readily available and so well known, many froggers end up with them instead of morphs like these.

Do something about it, get them breeding.. this morph definitely deserves it's place in the hobby. You know what they say, "If you want something done right...."


----------



## Coppertop (Aug 13, 2011)

beautiful colors and patterns! they must be some happy tincs


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Those are some great looking frogs. Keep posting! We need to see more of these beauties.


----------



## sstock (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! Those are nice. Definite addition to my list.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx for the compliments guys!

I do intend to get them breeding sometime next year. I intend to keep 3 pairs in total. For the next 10+ months I intend to just feed them and let them grow. The females will not even be introduced to them until they are all 18-24 months of age.



Thanx

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay since some people are asking for more... give em what they want right? LOL
I misted so the colors are a little washed out in the pics

1st 2 pics are of the grow-out tub with the 3 probable females.

















Here is probable female #1

















Here is probable female #2

















Here is probable female #3
















Shes been a little bit thin this week but thats because shes hitting yet another growth spurt.

Enjoy

Todd


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I want some! That female is amazing. Let me know when your bored with them and would like to ship them my way


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Not likely going to happen LOL

Ive been wanting this morph since I got into this hobby back in 2005



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I was fortunate enough to get some half decent shots of the 2 males again.
The color is well off from true tho. They really are a murky blue with just a tinge of green.

Probable male 1









Probable male 2











Todd


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I recently picked up a trio of these guys, and I have to say I totally agree with the colors being really hard to capture on camera. Great looking frogs, hard to duplicate. We need to get more of these guys going!


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, those females patterns are freakin gorgeous!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you have any contact info on Lisa Chesney? I am looking to pick a few of these up and am having a hard time finding them


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful frogs! These are on my list of frogs to get.


----------

